# Special Inspection



## mark handler (May 20, 2019)

Firestopping -ASTM E 2174 & ASTM E 2393 "Inspection Standards"
- REQUIRES Special Inspections

How many are requiring "Special Inspections" For firestopping?


----------



## Sifu (May 20, 2019)

OId job, yes on high rises.  New job, I am told when we adopt the 2108 we will be requiring them on all commercial jobs but not sure yet and not sure how that will work out.  Seems like a little more specific criteria would be in order.


----------



## RLGA (May 20, 2019)

It's been required for high rise buildings and buildings in Risk Categories III and IV since the 2012 IBC was published. Other buildings would have to included by amendment.


----------



## steveray (May 20, 2019)

I started calling for it on multistory wood frame....Sick of wasting my time on failed inspections....

1705.1.1 Special cases. Special inspections shall be required
for proposed work that is, in the opinion of the building official,
unusual in its nature, such as, but not limited to, the following
examples:
1. Construction materials and systems that are alternatives
to materials and systems prescribed by this code.
2. Unusual design applications of materials described in
this code.
3. Materials and systems required to be installed in accordance
with additional manufacturer’s instructions that
prescribe requirements not contained in this code or in
standards referenced by this code.


----------



## ICE (May 20, 2019)

Many years ago I deputized a special inspector named Cindy to watch over a crew that was nailing roof sheathing. The buildings were huge....800,000 sq.ft.  They kept over nailing and countersinking.  I tired of turning down the work.  Cindy would be right next to me no matter what the inspection so I put her in charge.  She was tough as nails on the concrete crew and fell right into hounding the carpenters.

Ok, ok, I know some will say that it was beyond my authority to do that but considering that it worked out I would disagree.


----------

